# viele Dateien (5GB) auf CD sichern

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meine Fotos verteilt auf verschieden große Ordner zusätzlich auf CD's sichern. 

Dabei sollen die Dateien möglichst so auf die CD's verteilt werden, daß die Rohlinge optimal ausgenutzt werden. Eine weitere Bedingung wäre, daß die Ordnerstruktur beibehalten wird.

Unter Windows hatte ich dazu ein extra Programm (Does it fit). Wie bekommt man das unter Linux möglichst einfach hin?

Achso ich möchte die Dateien bitte original haben und nicht in gepackter Form auf CD speichern...

Danke schon mal.

G. R

----------

## firefly

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/splits-directory-into-multiple-with-equal-size-for-iso-burning-purpose.html

das verwendete dirsplit program befindet sich in cdrkit paket

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/splits-directory-into-multiple-with-equal-size-for-iso-burning-purpose.html
> 
> das verwendete dirsplit program befindet sich in cdrkit paket

 

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldung!

Leider funktioniert das unter dem aktuellen Gentoo nicht mehr richtig. Liegt wohl an dem fehlendem mkisofs unter Gentoo.

G. R.

----------

## firefly

dann nehme halt genisoimage, falls vorhanden. Dass kennt die selben parameter wie mkisofs

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider funktioniert das unter dem aktuellen Gentoo nicht mehr richtig. Liegt wohl an dem fehlendem mkisofs unter Gentoo.
> 
> G. R.

 

Hmm...

```
$ equery b mkisofs

 * Searching for mkisofs ...

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha69 (/usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha69/mkisofs)

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha69 (/usr/bin/mkisofs)
```

K. A.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

sorry lag an meiner eigenen Dummheit. Falsche Optionen angenommen...

Ist wirklich ein geniales Proggi. Endlich mal die CD's richtig genutzt.

Does it Fit 11 CD's aber dirsplit verteilt auf 8 CD's...

Aber folgendes Problem gibt es noch:

wie ist es mit den Abhängigkeiten cdrtools cdrkit?

cdrtools blockt cdrkit....

Was mache ich da?

G. R.

----------

